# EI vs PPS Pro



## Jaap (3 Oct 2013)

Which one do you prefer and why?


----------



## ale36 (4 Oct 2013)

i might be wrong as i only did a 1 min read on the Web but it looks as if its the same as Ei But with a different name?


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Oct 2013)

Yes, you are wrong. Read some more. A forum search will help.

Cheers,


----------



## Jaap (4 Oct 2013)

So which one do u prefer?


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Oct 2013)

You're kidding right?

bga problem. | UK Aquatic Plant Society
pps pro and high nitrates in tap water | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Diatoms - insufficient filtration? | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Cheers,


----------



## squid102 (4 Oct 2013)

EI

That way I know that my plants will have all the nutrients they need and I never get fooled into thinking that any problems with my plants are caused by any nutrient deficiency.


----------



## Jaap (6 Oct 2013)

EI requires water changes but PPS PRO doesn't require that much if not many fish are in the tank. Furthermore, is it not possible that with PPS PRO just the correct amount of nutrients is placed in the tank? I'm just contemplating here and I don't have a favourite one


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Oct 2013)

What does "correct amount of nutrients" mean? How do you define correct amount? How do you measure correct amount? How do you then ensure it's application?

That will be the first of many illusions experienced by any PPS advocate.

EI is not a formula. It is an idea. You can make any adjustment you want in order to do any level of water changes you feel necessary.

Cheers,


----------

